#ubuntu-uos-plenary 2017-02-22
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1611/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/02/22/%23ubuntu-uos-plenary.html
<cargonza> #sig-openstack
